# Help - with introducing a new kitten to my golden!



## Nala's Mom (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi,
I have a two year old golden whom I am obsessed with and she knows it! Definitely spoiled and used to not having to share her mom (I can just imagine her getting jealous). We are getting a kitten tomorrow and was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on how to let them meet? I want them to get off to a great start so they can be friends and play when their parents are at work.
Thanks,
Mary


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh Boy!!! Our cat - 15 yr old now - has always been the one we had to introduce the dogs to, not visa versa, so I don't really know. We did have Annie, our flatcoat, before the cat , and we brought TC home as a kitten and Annie automatically started trying to protect and nuture him. Hopefully someone else has some suggestions.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Not sure how well this will work with cats but here is what I suggest for my owners who have knew babies coming into the home. You need to get the cats scent on a dish rag or towel. Then introduce that while petting your dog or maybe a treat or two. You want him to get a positive experience with the smell. Once you have done that you can introduce the cat for a short period again making sure it is a positive experince for him. Then just extend these meetings a little at a time over the next couple of days. As long as he is always left with a good feeling about the encounter I would hope you wouldn;t have a problem.

Hooch


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I first had a lab when I got my cat as a kitten. They were fine together. I might suggest having an escape plan for kitty early on though. When Hali came along my cat was 8 and well used to a doggie friend. Alas, my kitty passed this past May, she was 14 and had developed diabetes. Now Hali is an only child and I am considering many options to resolve that matter or, if in fact, that it is even in need of resolution.Anyway, I am sure they will be fine and congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Our golden, Annie was 4 1/2 when we brought home 2 kittens. We just held the kitties and let her sniff them and she was completely fine. She is a wonderful dog in every way though! She want to chase every bunny and bird outside, but inside, she realizes that cats are not prey (thankfully). 

They both adore her, and seek her out (see the picture--one kitty is hiding under her tail). But I would say that they never play together. More like a peaceful existence. I would suggest keeping the kitten separated from your golden while you are at work until you can witness how they get along. I left our kittens in the laundry room with a litter box and food if I could not be home with them.

It is good to have an escape plan for the kitten though. We have a cat tree available, so that they can go up high. But they really liked to retreat to our little bathroom, which I put a baby gate up at, but kept it up about 6 inches off of the floor, so they could run in and feel safe. We also have a Cavalier puppy, so she likes to chase the kitties for fun.
Good luck and enjoy your new kitty!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Our kitty is constantly abused by Carson....but she deserves everything she gets!!  She teases him all the time. She was already 1 year old when Carson came home so I don't have much advice....they "play" together though. What that really means is that Carson chases her and then holds her down and chews on her....but not hard, and she'll bite and scratch at him too....they have yet to hurt each other though. They are very gentle with each other.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beau has been gentle with every kitten we have brought in. The last two that we got were after him so he just played with them. He even lays there to get baths from them. My husband found two litters abandoned at his construction site and I brought them home and Beau just was so gentle and licked them. They could climb all over him and he didnt care. But I did keep them seperated when we were gone so they didnt get into any trouble. The kitten does need a getaway space. Good luck. 

Annie is just so cute with her little golden kitties. I love the one peeking out from under the tail.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Prov31 said:


> Our golden, Annie was 4 1/2 when we brought home 2 kittens. We just held the kitties and let her sniff them and she was completely fine. She is a wonderful dog in every way though! She want to chase every bunny and bird outside, but inside, she realizes that cats are not prey (thankfully).
> 
> They both adore her, and seek her out (see the picture--one kitty is hiding under her tail). But I would say that they never play together. More like a peaceful existence. I would suggest keeping the kitten separated from your golden while you are at work until you can witness how they get along. I left our kittens in the laundry room with a litter box and food if I could not be home with them.
> 
> ...


That is a great shot. I nearly missed the second kitty altogether. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> Annie is just so cute with her little golden kitties. I love the one peeking out from under the tail.


Thanks BeauShel and Hooch. They are wonderful kitties and we have wonderful dogs too. I hope Nala's Mom has as much fun as we have.

I couldn't resist one more photo--Annie's tail is always wagging and it is hard for a kitten to resist playing with it!


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

Kittens get along better with adult dogs rather than puppies getting along with adult cats. Just make sure your golden isn't going to eat it for a snack over the next few weeks and take it from there.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Just blowing the dust off this thread because I'm contemplating bringing in a kitten. We've brought the little guy in once and Griff is VERY excited about it but I'm afraid he's going to hurt the little guy. 

We will keep trying - the kitten is only 6 weeks old at the moment. I've never owned a cat - I guess life won't be boring. :


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Check out this recent thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-any-advice-introducing-him-resident-cat.html


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

Wow... I forgot almost forgot about this place until I had the email notification today. Haha

Hopefully they become best buds...


----------

